# The Annapolis Sailboat Show Thread



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Must see boats, gadgets, gear, deals, etc...let us know, and put it all here. Whats going on, your favorite booth, boat, or must see item. Welcome to the United States Sailboat Show! | United States Yacht Shows

For starters, there is the Friday night SailNet get together, see more here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...-get-together-during-annapolis-boat-show.html


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Another Boat Show thread in the Ches. Bay subforum here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chesa...y-will-you-going-annapolis-sailboat-show.html


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

This year is a special treat for me. My wife, daughter, and son are willing to go with me. I told them I am going for boat shopping this year. ....hahaha. My daughter will make a trip from NYC to home.  

In this order:

1. Check out the Chicks, and flirt with them and leave my business card for future hook up while my daughter and wife are watching. :laugher 
2. Check out Beneteau First Series especially 36.7 and 40. If possible left up the floor to see the tank arrangement. 
3. Check out Bavaria, Hanse, and Hallberg-Rassy
4. Look at Shannon and Valiant etc. Just for comparison, can't afford it.
5. Take pics of the mid boom and end boom with the traveler set up.
6. If good price, buy a ACR PLB 2884 or 2883, but I doubt it.
7. Keep my eyes and ears wide open, learn from others how to look like a billionaire and teach my kids how to spot a phony.
8. Try not to buy any junk. Going in with empty hands and hoping to get out with empty hands. 
9. Go dinner with the family but will be far away from the boat show crowd.
10. At dinner, summarize my finding from the show. Restate the objectives and have them to buy in my BS.....hahahah. Set the time table for the boat purchase. If the situation is not going my way. I will say: Mommy's money is our money, and my money is MINE. It works every time for last 30 years. :laugher 
11. Mission accomplished  

Itinerary and order are subjected to change.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rockdawg is clearly delusional...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

As for boats, all I really want to see is the HR 40, Outbound 52, and Antares 44...all pretty much pipe dreams for me, but fun none the less.


----------



## SailorMikeS (Dec 10, 2003)

Ah..boat show weekend. Everyone at work knows these are a “religious” holiday for me, and I won’t be around. This year we are going on Friday, and I get to introduce my beautiful bride to the boat show experience – dreaming about the cruising boats we’ll never afford, seeing new “should we or shouldn’t we buy” toys for our Beneteau 343, and, of course, pit-beef sandwiches and Painkillers. Nice way to ease her into the Annapolis lifestyle after her move here from the Pacific Northwest. We are visiting the charter companies looking for a deal on a week in the BVIs. Then we load the boat and maybe head for the Chester R for the long weekend.

SailorMikeS


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> 3. Check out Bavaria, Hanse, and Hallberg-Rassy





T37Chef said:


> As for boats, all I really want to see is the HR 40, Outbound 52, and Antares 44


The HR40 at the show, Pusteblume, was delivered from Daytona Beach to Annapolis the week before last by *ahem* me. *grin*

She is a 2008 Classic. If either of you guys are interested in the Original I'd be happy to show you mine. I'll be at the show Friday and Sunday and have a client on Saturday morning. We can work out a walkthrough Saturday afternoon before the SN gathering that evening.


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Sailing down solo on Thursday from Baltimore which should be nice with 10-15 winds out of the west. Staying the entire show and boat sitting on the Jeanneaus. Kind of sacreligous for a Benny Boy but it should be fun. The wife is coming in by car and we'll go drool on the megabuck boats and spend a few bucks in the tents too. It also coincides with our anniversary so we'll also celebrate that. It's great to have a wife that thinks our anniversary should be spent at the show


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't wanna jinx myself and say I'm going.. oops! Now I'm jinxed! 

FRIDAY BETTER NOT RAIN! sigh...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

deniseO30 said:


> Don't wanna jinx myself and say I'm going.. oops! Now I'm jinxed!
> 
> FRIDAY BETTER NOT RAIN! sigh...


Maybe you'll be dealing with surveys and sea trials!!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> The HR40 at the show, Pusteblume, was delivered from Daytona Beach to Annapolis the week before last by *ahem* me. *grin*
> 
> She is a 2008 Classic. If either of you guys are interested in the Original I'd be happy to show you mine. I'll be at the show Friday and Sunday and have a client on Saturday morning. We can work out a walkthrough Saturday afternoon before the SN gathering that evening.


Thanks Dave, I certainly will stop by to take a closer look. To be up front, I am not looking for a HR40. But I will open for a late model HR 342 or 37. Since I am pretty much local I can always talk to you later after the boat show. I don't want to take away your prime time at the show.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Just give me a shout RockDAWG. Always happy to talk boats and certainly HRs. I'm generally in and around Annapolis. Sometimes in Deale. Monday morning I'll be in Gaithersburg. I'm leaving for the BVI 1 November and won't be back until Christmas.

On the HR at the show you should talk to Roger. Tell him Dave on Auspicious sent you. *grin* Can't hurt, might help.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

SailorMikeS said:


> Ah..boat show weekend. Everyone at work knows these are a "religious" holiday for me
> SailorMikeS


Now that's a religion I can believe in 

Jim


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Rockdawg is clearly delusional...


Hahah.....   

SD, if you have met my wife and daughter, you will know I am not delusional. I am one of the few husbands who can spend times shooting young models from fashion, glamour, lingerie to nude on a regular basis. May be it is a sign that I am so ugly my wife is not worry it. .


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> Just give me a shout RockDAWG. Always happy to talk boats and certainly HRs. I'm generally in and around Annapolis. Sometimes in Deale. Monday morning I'll be in Gaithersburg. I'm leaving for the BVI 1 November and won't be back until Christmas.
> 
> On the HR at the show you should talk to Roger. Tell him Dave on Auspicious sent you. *grin* Can't hurt, might help.


Cool and thanks.... I will find you. Let me save your pic on my iPhone :laugher


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Rockdawg is clearly delusional...


I thought there was nothing wrong with his itinerary...

Anyway, doing something similar as Rockdawg but with the wife close by, probably won't be too obvious checking out the ladies. I like the teeth I have in mouth at this time and also being able to see through open eyelids is a plus.....

We'll be arriving late Friday night from LI and plan to arrive at show opening, 10AM. I always like to get as good a deal as the next guy and hate to find out that I missed out on something after the fact. With that in mind, does anyone know if there are any discount admission ticket offers?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Auspicious, and others...the SN get together is Friday night. 

I expect anyone and everyone going Thursday to post the must see stuff here so I am fully prepared for my Friday visit


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Auspicious, and others...the SN get together is Friday night.


Oops. Got my parties confused.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am looking at the Hylas 52 and dreaming...also the 456 Sabre. One of the members in our club is selling their boat and it is the one boat I truly have had my eyes on for 5 years. We are about to put a bid on her.

It a 1999 Hans Christian 43 Christina. We went for a "test" sail a few weekends ago. Watching how they have taken care of her the last few years I know that she is in great condition. I am trying to not get my hopes up to high.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Interesting experience last year*



chef2sail said:


> I am looking at the Hylas 52 and dreaming...also the 456 Sabre. .


Had an interesting experience at last year's show. My dockmates were in the market for a new boat and asked for a second opinion on their short-list of three boats: Outbound 52, Hylas 54, and Discovery 55. I explained to the boat reps that I was not the potential buyer (retired HS teacher explains that) but was looking on behalf of someone serious. I tried to look at the boats as a potential buyer and asked appropriate questions. The Outbound didn't do it for me (ok, twist my arm, I would make do  ); the Hylas was gorgeous, but the Discovery was a knockout. Only problem was the $1.4 million base + options + tax. What was most interesting was that I had never heard of Discovery yachts before this assignment.

Unfortunately can't go to this year's show.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

killarney_sailor said:


> Only problem was the $1.4 million base + options + tax. What was most interesting was that I had never heard of Discovery yachts before this assignment.
> 
> Unfortunately can't go to this year's show.


Sometimes, it is for the better. No temptation and be content and happy. I haven't gone for years.


----------



## otisgudlyfe (Aug 1, 2010)

Promo code? Anybody got a promo code for tickets?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

otisgudlyfe said:


> Promo code? Anybody got a promo code for tickets?


No promo code here, I did a search. If you are the one of the masses, you just have to pay the normal price. You have to be the "in" people and know the secret hand shake.

Thanks God, at least I belong to MOFYC :laugher


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> No promo code here, I did a search. If you are the one of the masses, you just have to pay the normal price. You have to be the "in" people and know the secret hand shake.
> 
> Thanks God, at least I belong to MOFYC :laugher


I asked one of the exhibitors who I know if he had any discounted tickets and he stated that they used to get a bunch but not so anymore. I guess when times are tough, the perks for those perusing multimillion dollars of inventory are hard to come by. At least they are only charging $10 for parking. Anyone attending a NY Met game @ Citi Field gets hit with a $19 parking fee. Although, at the US Open (tennis), those that drove to the event in their Mercedes, were treated to free parking.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

My boat will be Annapolis for the show. It is a 58 Taswell AS (the last Taswell out of the factory - see avitar). Call Rich kahn at the Annapolis Sailyard to see it. We are moving back ashore after 7 years of cruising.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Damn there is a lot money to be made by the organizer. Seventeen dollars a person, a family of four and parking and snacks will run you $100. I am sure Beneteau and mega companies and all other small vendors have pay dearly to get in. I wonder how much the City will get from the organizer. 

I guess I should stop whining. No one asks me to hook on sailing.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay my boat shopping list is growing  Sails may have to wait one more year. IF anyone sees a good buy on a Adler Barbour unit PM me please, same for a stove/oven.  Cheers.

*B*reak *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand

argggg


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

speciald said:


> My boat will be Annapolis for the show. It is a 58 Taswell AS (the last Taswell out of the factory - see avitar). Call Rich kahn at the Annapolis Sailyard to see it. We are moving back ashore after 7 years of cruising.


Is it this the one? Just a beautiful and amazing boat. All the best 
2003 Taswell Ta Shing/Bill Dixon Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> IF anyone sees a good buy on a Adler Barbour unit PM me please


Defender has an Annapolis Boat Show sale going on at their website and I noticed they have some pretty nice pricing on the A/B units.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I installed the Aldar Barbar super cold machine two years ago if you need some help. Its not difficult. Take the opppertuunity to reinsulate in some way. Amp usage went down from 48 to 30 per day. Get the large evaporator..The girls will like ice cubes. We use the verticle trays.

Goodle and price them as there was a large disparity when I bought mine.

Dave


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Tee hee, I get in for free. Cate is working the show as a vendor and I am working it part time myself..

Stop by the Getaway Sailing booth and say hi!


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't remember which thread it was in and I can't find it, but there were some suggestions for good food around the show. Can anyone recommend some places for lunch within walking distance of the waterfront?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I understand that the slips are not available at City Dock during the boat show, but what about the dinghy dock? Or any dinghy dock nearby?

Is anyone mooring or anchoring out, and riding their dinghy in?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

BoxedUp said:


> Don't remember which thread it was in and I can't find it, but there were some suggestions for good food around the show. Can anyone recommend some places for lunch within walking distance of the waterfront?


One of the best deals IMO is the Hot Roast beef sandwich at the Fleet Reserve! I also like the Jalepino hot dogs just outside the gate near the reserve. As far as other food is concerned, there are almost too many places to mention. The Raw Bar at Mcgarvey's is good. The pizza place in town is very good. Everyone likes Chic and Ruth's for breakfast...It's worth the experience, They recite the Pledge of Allegiance every morning...but I happen to like the Normandie Cafe..a few doors up..There are usually no lines either. The dinners at Middleton's are way over-priced imo, and not a value.
I was disappointed in the Chart House last time too, won't go back.

Just over the bridge the Rockfish Grill is pretty good, The Boatyard on 4th street for burgers and such and For steaks...Lewnes..!!!!

Annapolis has no shortage of places to eat..and drink..


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Tempest for heading us in the right direction.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*There is temptation and there is silliness*



rockDAWG said:


> Sometimes, it is for the better. No temptation and be content and happy. I haven't gone for years.


It is entirely safe for me to be looking at boats with 7-digit prices since, well, you know. Temptation would only kick in with much lower price tags. If a Discovery 55 could be had for say $300k, I might consider selling my soul, but I guess it would not be worth nearly that much.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

There is a thread called Chesapeake Bay Eats in the Chesapeake Bay forum that covers lots of Annapolis places.

I had lunch today at Hell Point and was surprisingly happy with the result. Quite good if a tad pricey. The lines are generally long at Pussers but fun. Fleet Reserve is a good deal.

Farther afield try Davis' Pub in Eastport. Just about every place will have a line during boat show. It looks like the restaurants along the North side of the show behind the fence have the shortest waits, at least today. Most have something packaged up on the sidewalk as well as the regular menus inside.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bubble,

Dinghy docks at the nds of the streets on Spa Creek inder the bridge are available. Usually over 40 dinghys tied up at all of them due to many have the same idea. Anchor in or near weems Creek...walk ovber to the stadium where the shuttle buses are.

Dave


----------



## SabrinaKS (Jan 30, 2008)

We did the boat show a couple of years back. It seemed then that 47ft was the new 40ft. What is it this year? 52ft is the new 40ft? It also seemed that many of the "blue water cruisers" were missing important hand holds below and such. Move towards floating livingrooms? Can't wait to read the REAL boat reviews on Sailnet vs the glossy mag write ups.
Defender is running an online blowout boat show sale. I got the local West Marine to price match!
Have a Pussser Painkiller for us!

~~_/)~~_/)~~_/)~~
Sabrina 
s/v Riot - McVay Minuet 19
s/v Honey Ryder - Caliber 40
Lake Perry KS & Brunswick GA


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Discovery has been around for years but don't sell many boats. I was at the show today (Friday). The crowd was smaller than preceeding years and there were fewer boats. There was a new Hylas that replaces the 54. I think it was a 56. It had bamboo flooring (?), the cabinetry was nice. I saw nothing I would trade my boat for.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I was there yesterday and saw a bunch of dinghies tied near where Manitou is normally tied up.

As luck would have it, I was working in Columbia MD all week and stopped by on my way home to VA. While VIP day is expensive, it's worth it because the crowds were much less than I recall from 6 years ago when we last visited.

Checked out about 7 sailmakers and only went on 4 boats, Sabre (duh), Hinckley (sigh), Tartan, and a Bene to mix it up. Shannon had something that resembled a sailboat, but I wasn't sure. The thing sure is a departure for such a high quality builder.

Looks like a new genoa is coming Victoria's way this winter........


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Sabreman said:


> Checked out about 7 sailmakers


Which one did you like best?


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I was pricing a 150% RF genoa w/foam luff. My impression was that Mack Sails went the extra distance to educate me. They had an excellent pitch, knew their product and made a strong case for upgrading cloth to Challenge Marblehead (the best that Challenge makes). Their price was similar to other sailmakers but w/better cloth and mitre cut. All inclusive price including shipping. While not the cheapest, appears to be the best value given the materials & build.

I had some technical double talk from one sailmaker that made no sense. Another couldn't seem to explain the difference was between high & low aspect cloth, only that one is used for the jib and the other for the main. I asked the question 5 different ways before giving up (found our later from a competitor who understood his cloth). One large loft didn't have time to talk - made me drop of my specs and pick up a quote later - still no one would talk with me even after chatting with their greeter for 15 minutes.

I was a little bored looking at the boats, but made myself look once an hour. I love Victoria (the boat and namesake) and don't stray. I tried to get on an Oyster but the show had just closed. That one would have been nice to see. In retrospect, I don't think that I could own a Hinckley. They remind me of furniture and I'd hate to drop a winch handle on the teak. Probably would cost $500 to fix a varnish chip, but what a boat! Floating furniture.

Compared with past years, I saw many fewer boats (except CataBeneJenHunter) with fewer models displayed, many privately owned. That tells me that dealers simply can't afford to have excess inventory and many manufacturers have limited their catalog to what sells. No excess models!


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

speciald said:


> Discovery has been around for years but don't sell many boats. I was at the show today (Friday). The crowd was smaller than preceeding years and there were fewer boats. There was a new Hylas that replaces the 54. I think it was a 56. It had bamboo flooring (?), the cabinetry was nice. I saw nothing I would trade my boat for.


We boarded that boat on the first day of the show, the salesman looked totally miserable, completely ignored us. So if I ever do hit that jackpot, Hylas will not be at the top of our list.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Hylas sells boats like a car salesman. Base price + accessories - like buying a car, the "accesories" can add up. I have never liked those guys and have heard many bad comments about them. The new 56 that replaced the 54 looked ok but these boats depriciate quickly, perhaps because there are so many on the used boat market. There are 2 70 footers currently on the market.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

rockDAWG - yes that is the boat on Yachtworld - the 2003 Taswell 58 all season.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Good show*

We went yesterday and had a great time...got there at 9:58 and left at 6:35 . We didn't go on a lot of boats, but I did get to board a few of my dream boats, the HR 40 for one  .

The one boat that really caught our attention was the Catalina 42, 3 Cabin Pullman! This could be a realistic option for us if & when we make a jump to liveaborads. At something around $300,000 you get a lot of boat it seems, and I thought it was a nice looking Yachts and boats for sale - Catalina Yachts

I confirmed I really don't like the direction Jenneau & Bene's are going. I just cant get over the ports in the windows thing?? WTH are they thinking? The usual beauties are there, Hinckley, Hylas, Morris, etc...how does one actually use a boat that pretty? I would be so afraid to even board it, let alone try and dock one .

Some other highlights:

*Keens*, if your looking for some check out the selection at the Fawcett Booth, I picked up a pair for about $80
Found some neat *fender adjuster* at the Lats & Atts booth, and I had to get one of their *cup holders* that fits into a winch handle hole 
*Teak Outboard Rail Mount*, picked one up at the teak guy (near the nutty buddy spot for $20, he had many other teak items
Put in an order from *Garhauer*, a few new blocks for the main sheet were in order.
Talked to some more sailmakers, waiting for some quotes from Hyde, Mack and Kappa Sails.
So thats about it for us, we spent under $300, could have a added a couple of zeros to that but


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I stopped by a couple of booths selling shoes and was impressed by how unimpressive the prices were. Last week, my wife bought me a pair of Sperrys (can't recall the model) at Rack Room shoes for $69. At the show, 2 booths had the *same* shoe discounted for $89.  I never buy boat shoes or boat apparel anywhere near the water. 

An aside - We were in Portsmouth England in late August and I picked up plastic whistles for 75 pence apiece (about $1). WM has them for $5.99 for 2. Hmmmm


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

I was looking at the small boats on display this year. Not that I plan to buy one, but I always like to see what is out there. One of them really caught my eye, the Scandinavian Cruisers 20. It looks like a great boat to sail. I was really admiring it until I saw the base price... $24,500. WTH! This is basically a laser on steroids with great styling. I could by two of my P30's for that with money left over.

Anyhow, I was able to trade temporary dock space for a demo sail next week. We will see what you get for the price of a new compact car.
________
Harmed by avandia


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I am going to ride down tomorrow (Sunday) and look around. It's my first one and I'll be dying of curiosity all year if I don't go.

Has anyone seen any exceptional deals on handheld VHF units? I can't hear the cabin VHF very well from the cockpit, so a handheld might be a good addition since there is so much commercial traffic on the Delaware. Also, any suggestions of which brands/models to look at/avoid? Or links to online reviews?


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

I bought a handheld VHF at the show last year. West Marine's tent had them for $65 or $75 or something. I think it's their house brand. It's been great. It's my only VHF and using it a couple of hours every few weeks -- I think I've only charged it two times, and I'm not really sure I needed to. I do take the battery out when I'm not using it. If I recall it came with a 12V and 110 AC charger. Claimed to be waterproof. I accumulated 3 or 4 floating keychains (freebies from the marinas at the show) and stuck them all to it. Now it's a floating VHF.  Haven't tested either claim. I'm by no means an expert -- but it's been good for me. Certainly good enough for a spare or backup. 

I didn't see them this year, but I wasn't looking for them. The "specials" this year are a BBQ grill for $69, a LED head lamp for $5 (got one of those) and self-inflating keychains -- forget the price, but it was a lot cheaper than the booth specializing in floating keychains. 

And to echo whoever was talking about the shoes -- The Shoe Dept had Sperrys on sale for $54 this evening. Unfortunately they didn't have my size, but yeah, "on sale" for $89 at the show... They look like crap but my Crocs are great boat shoes -- I can wear them on the launch ramp and they're dry by the time I'm hoisting sails.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I looked over the Practical Sailor reviews of VHF radios, and Cobra's new HH475 has a neat feature to link up with cell phones via Bluetooth, allowing you to keep the phone safe and dry in the cabin while using the VHF radio for phone calls. I have often worried about my cell phone falling overboard, especially since I have a walk-through transom. I've never dropped the phone, but I have dropped other things that seemed to have a real tendency to bounce/slide/roll right toward the transom's cutaway (so far I've been nimble enough to catch everything headed that direction). So the VHF Bluetooth linkup could help avoid a catastrophe. But on the other hand, sailing is supposed to be an escape from that stuff, so I try not to use the cell phone when aboard. So not sure it's worth the extra cost vs. a $100 low-end handheld.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Rythm...I will be at the show tomorrow also in the AM. We have an icom handheld....range on handhelds is limited.

We also have a uniden VHF with a ram mike which is wireless and we keep in the cockpit..

Dave


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Thoughts on the boats: The HR40 is awesome. When we got on the Jeanneau's and Bene's we thought we had somehow wandered out of the boat show and into some new waterfront condo development! We liked the Dufour's and the Hanse's though I'm not sold on the Hanse's self-tacking jib. We're happy to see a lot of builders moving away from going overboard with dark, fussy interior woodwork. We heard some others mumbling disparagingly about it on the docks, but in my view, by the time you fill a boat with all the requisite "stuff", clean lines and bright spaces would be a welcome sight. We were a little disappointed to see so much exterior teak even on some of the lower priced boats. Looking at the current crop of new boat offerings, I think we are going to have a very weird used market 20 years from now.

Thoughts on the gear: My wife got a good deal on Gill foulies. The prices on the men's Gill were no deal at all though. Henri Lloyd had some great deals and I picked up some new foulies there. Didn't really see any other great deals.

We talked to several salimakers. UK and Doyle seemed most interested in the possibility of repairing my existing mainsail. Kappa was very knowledgeable but their quote was out of the park. Mack had a beautifully constructed product and their pricing was reasonable. Neil Pryde gave a very attractive quote and was eager to come measure. Hong Kong's product didn't compare to the others (have read mixed reviews) and by the time you figure shipping the quote is only a couple hundred off the next lowest I received. I wanted to talk to Quantum and went to the booth a couple of times. Both times the booth workers were standing around talking among themselves and basically ignoring the customers. After hearing so many good things about Quantum, I was disappointed.


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

I would second the thought of the RAM mic for the VHF. I do not have the wireless one since I seem to drop things as well. I actually started to use my VHF after I gount ot it.

I found a great deal from Fawcett for the Mustang HT inflatable PFD with harness. I was able to get that plus an automatic strobe to attach to it for about $260. I looked on line and found just the PFD/harness for $275. Since I was in the market for an inflatable PFD I was pretty happy to find this deal.
________
CALIFORNIA DISPENSARIES


----------



## endoit (Jun 20, 2010)

I also purchased 2 Mustang inflatables pfds with harness but will have to wait for delivery. At Defender I purchased Steiner Commander V non compass for $675 with a $50 rebate. Also 2 sport a seats and I am done for the year. Did not look at the boats much but some of the small sailing trailables looked nice


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I spoke with all the boat cover vendors this year and its an item that will remain on my "want" list at least another year. I did buy a new "ChuteScoop" which is the same product I currently have on my aysm. Mine has worn through in one spot, but is still serviceable, but the new model has some improvements that reduce the chance of the snuffing lines becoming fouled and simplifies the overall system. According to the guy at the booth they'll be raising their prices after this year so I figured I'd bit the bullet and put the old one on e-bay to get whatever I can for it.

As for boats I went on the Bene First 30 and 35, The HR40 (Lord let me hit the Powerball), and the new Catalina 355, 375 and 445. I really liked the 355 and think it will likely be a big seller for Catalina. Yes it follows the trends to some extend but according to the rep, its a bit more moderate than the 350 was both in beam and freeboard though it still looked high and beamy to me but no more so than current offerings from Bene and certainly less so than a new Hunter. I thought the below deck accommodations were absolutely perfect for a mid sized boat with two equal cabins, so you wouldn't have to apologize or feel guilty about putting you guests in the aft cabin. I also really like that Catalina has finally started offering a perforated aluminum toerail. Its more rugged and more functional than the molded toe rails they've used in the past. I definitely feel the 355 is a more worthy successor to the 34/36 than the 350 was.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

4arch said:


> Thoughts on the boats: The HR40 is awesome. When we got on the Jeanneau's and Bene's we thought we had somehow wandered out of the boat show and into some new waterfront condo development! We liked the Dufour's and the Hanse's though I'm not sold on the Hanse's self-tacking jib. ...


Yes, the HR40 is a great boat. The Malo 40 and the Comfort 39 where there? I believe you would also would have liked those

Regarding the Dufour's and Hanse's you are right, they are different from the Jeanneaus and Beneteaus (with the exception of the First, but then you would have to have a 45 to have the HR 40 "space" and storage).

What Dufour are you talking about, the 40e or the 405 (performance or grand large line)?

I bet you would also like the GrandSoleil's, the Arcona's and the Finngulf's They were there?

And the new cruising line of X yachts? What was your feeling about them?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

The Malo 37 was there and it was beautiful. The Dufour 40e was there as was the 375. The 375 is on the grand line and it makes better use of the interior space. 

The other brands you mentioned weren't there except for the XC-42 which we didn't make it to.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

4arch said:


> The Malo 37 was there and it was beautiful. The Dufour 40e was there as was the 375. The 375 is on the grand line and it makes better use of the interior space.
> 
> The other brands you mentioned weren't there except for the XC-42 which we didn't make it to.


Yes I agree. The Malo 40, especially on the "classic" configuration is even better. I like the Hr40 a lot, but I prefer the Malo 40.

Regarding the Dufour, of course, the 375 makes a better use of the space, but the boat is a lot more "fat" than the 40e (for a really fast boat the 40e has not a bad interior, miles away from the one of the First 40). Pity you don't have seen the 425 (grand large). That's the most beautiful and more balanced boat of that series (according to the French boat magazines that rate it as one of the best French cruising boats).

One of the magazines made a comparative test between the XC-42 and the Dufour 425 (both in the water at the same time). They are not that dissimilar, except that the X42 costs almost the double and has a better quality interior. If my memory is right, in everything that could be measured (speed, sea motions) the boats were very similar, with a marginal better speed for the Dufour in almost all points of sail.

Of course, a thing they could not have measured (but that they stated) is that the X42 has a better safety stability and a better AVS and that means that on limit situations it will be safer than the Dufour .

I have liked so much the Dufour 425 (interior, quality of finish and storage space) that I have chartered an almost new one (5 months old) to see if that was really the boat I was looking for.

When I have time I will post the results on the "Interesting Sailboats" Thread.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I got a nice, mid-weight Henry Lloyd foul weather jacket for $80 at a vender in one of the tents. My wife got a brochure on barge trips in European canals at the Moorings tent. All in all, a prety cheap show.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Just returned from the show.

Wound up meeting Rick (Rhythm Doctor) over a Pit beef at the Fleet Club. he is a good guy. Hope he gets to visit us sometimes on the Bay.

Actually went on quite a few boats, but more on that in a minute. Got 4 Sails quotes from Quantum, Doyle, UK and Hyde Each of them spent over 25 minutes with me so I saw none of the ignoring from the previous day. Actually the show was not that crowded today. They all priced the same sai (4 full bayttens, 2 reefs)...same sailcloth dacron) ( 7.6 Challanger high mod for the main with full battens and 2 reefs.) and (6.77 challanger high mod for the 150 jib ( I have an 8 high mod 135 already). Hyde was the cheapest $3500 followed by Doyle at $4400, then Quantum $5000, finally UK at $6600. I do not understand why the huge difference. Its the same damn sailcloth. Am I missing something here? Can someone explain to me?

I also to my suprise went on a few boats. We may have the option in the next year to buy a 1998 Hans Christian 43 Christina so we looked at some comparative ones. I went on the Caiber 47, Hylas 46, Halberg Rassey 40, Passport 47. The one which impressed me the most was the Caliper 47. I liked the safety features of the bulkheads as well as the interior. I liked that its decks were lower maintainence than the HR or the Hylas as they were no teak. I liked that it has the second best turn of speed (phrf rating) of the 4 with the Hylas first at 108, the Caliber and Passport at 120 ish, the Hans Christian at 132 and the Halberg Rassey at 162. All had my preferred engine the Yanmar in them except the HR with a Volvo. The nicest richest Interior goes hands down to the HR. I like the presence of a staysail like the hans Christian for higher winds. All would do well in a good blow with the Caliper, Passport and HR doing the best. I like the structure of the Caliber LRC. This is my gotta have boat if I hit the lotto. Of course idf someone gave me one of the others...no complaint would be heard

I spent the least amt of money at this show.....$0

Dave


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

So how good was it for you?

Great boats? Glad you have the one you invested so much time, sweat equity, money and emotions on?

Who has the $$$ required today to buy one of these Classic Plastics?


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

What a wonderful weather window for this years show! I'm sure the organizers and the exhibitors are grinning ear to ear.

We arrived early Sat AM and the docks were so crowded within an hour of opening, made it a difficult to walk around We did board the 160' Arabella which we saw in the BVI last spring. A little disappointed in the cabins and it looks like she could use a refit. Interesting to learn that they did a stretch limo mod to her original 100' by cutting her in half and adding a 60' midsection and a 3rd mast.

This was our 1st time down and we enjoyed our time there overall. Thanks to those that suggested places to eat.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Great meeting you too, Dave!

FYI, I did end up getting a handheld VHF. I went with a Standard Horizon, but spent a few extra dollars to get a floating model with locator strobe ($100 after rebate). It does not sync up with Bluetooth phones like the Cobra, but I decided if I really want to do that just to get a Bluetooth headset for my Blackberry. I did consider replacing my fixed mount VHF with a newer model that has the RAM mic, but didn't want to mess with tearing out the old unit that is working fine.

I found an auto-inflate PFD (Helly Hansen Deluxe) for $75, and since my wife has complained about the neoprene collar on her WM inflatable irritating her neck, I grabbed it. And I picked up some PolyGlow because I had read good things about it. And I ordered a new transom boot for my Edson steering - a bunch of guys over on the Catalina 250 user group (including me) are experiencing tears in this part.

I looked at several new boats at both high end and mid-low end production, and realized that I get a lot more excited seeing a well-maintained used boat than a new one. It's so much more instructive to see how they actually hold up over time.

I was quite disappointed by the Catalina 309 they had on display. Bulkheads, doors, and cabinetry were all fake woodgrain laminate. This is the first time I've seen this on any Catalina. In the 309 they also took a big step backwards with Formica laminates countertops and cooler hatch instead of the Corian-like composite that I had come to expect at this price point. After seeing this, I became obsessed with it and looked for it on every boat I saw. Hunter, Bene, and Hylas all had the low-grade materials on the particular models I saw. HR and Hinckley all were top-tier - no surprise there. Also the Catalina 355 had higher grade hardwood doors and bulkheads and Corian-like counters, making me wonder if this has become an extra-cost upgrade on new Catalina boats.

I know that quality winches, portholes, and other hardware are much more important than wood vs. laminate, so it's kind of silly that I obsessed on this. But it does say something about how much production builders may be trying to cut costs.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I drove down very early Saturday morning and stayed over till Sunday. 
The weather was awesome, but I had buyers remorse much of the time, thinking that I was missing the best sailing weekend of the fall season on my own boat!! Maybe that colored the show for me this year. I did not see anything new. I did find free parking, though!! If I see weather like that again next year...I will likely stay home and sail..the show has lost it's lustre for me.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

RhythmDoctor said:


> I was quite disappointed by the Catalina 309 they had on display. Bulkheads, doors, and cabinetry were all fake woodgrain laminate.


Are you sure about the doors and cabinetry? They used to be solid teak. On the Hunters & Benes, they're all veneers.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

BoxedUp said:


> Are you sure about the doors and cabinetry? They used to be solid teak. On the Hunters & Benes, they're all veneers.


I did a double-take. I am sure about the doors and some of the bulkheads. Less sure about the cabinetry (except the cooler hatch, which am sure about). I looked specifically at the edges/corners of the head door, and at the edges/corners of the cooler hatch. It was very disappointing to me to see this. Even my lowly C250 has real wood on the head door exterior. Interior of my head door is white laminate on the interior of the door, but edge wear is prevented by teak trim.

Edges and corners of doors and cooler hatches are high stress items, and I would have concerns about how they would hold up over time. This is especially true of the cooler hatch, which is subjected to condensation and temperature fluctuations, which can easily lead to delamination in a few years.

I absolutely hate fake woodgrain laminate. If you're going to do laminate I'd prefer to just make it white like they did for the interior of my head door and my dinette table.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got back from the show. Best weather I have seen in years. While the crowds were big on the weekend, I don't believe it was a record. Toured quite a few boats including Rouge Waves tricked out Valiant 42 which I was at the factory when it was commissioned. Bernie added a few more toys since I last saw it. 
I saw some good things and horrible things from most manufactures. My two favorites were the HR 40 and the Leopard 39 cat. I was shocked at the sailway price of the Leopard with many options on her at $365K. I always thought the cats were in the high 400k range and up. Gave me pause to think about a Cat now. 
The downward slide of Fit and Finish of the interiors and hardware continues on most production boats. In talking with manufacture reps the larger boats 42 and up is what is keeping them in business during this economy. The smaller lines are not selling well over the last few years. 
The new Gemini 105M with the new Hunter remade interior was nice. My only complaint was the no storage in the master stateroom for cloths and such. It is definitely worth looking at for coastal cruising. The price of $185K new was not too bad either. The drop down dagger boards which pop up when running aground was wonderful idea. It can point into the wind at 37 degrees I believe. Tank capacity is above average for this size boat. The swivel sail-drive makes maneuvering a breeze. It also comes out of the water when not in use to keep the barnacles and electrolysis to a minimum. 
I did buy a new Gill offshore jacket for $99 which is a steal. Also bought some new Gill sailing gloves. At Imtra I found a White/Red LED cockpit light with a 3 way switch at a good price. Since I night sail a lot in the winter months, it will be a great addition to the boat. I looked at a new refrigerator for the boat by an Italian firm. They claim only 40 amp hours a day vs my P.O.S. NovaCold at 125 amps hours a day. When I get back to the boat tonight I will have to measure to see if it will fit. So I escaped with my checkbook intact.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Gemini*

 We too spent a lot of time on the new 2011 Gemini, found the interior sooo much better then in the past, good move on their part.

I did not understand or like all the no skid inconsistencies. Fit and finish qualities were not there either, for example you cant close either of the lockers to either side of the engine as it gets snagged on the lifeline gate?

I like that they went to a 12V refer, but the size seems inadequate for a boat that sleeps 6-8, and being front loading also would be inefficient. I don't know why they don't turn the are outward forward of the oven into a refer/deep freeze .

At just over $200,000 decked out with all the options I think they need to be careful not to out price their market segment.

Anyway, we spent a lot of time on it and tried to see if its a real option for us, a lot to like about the Gemini, especially now with the new interior...but I'm not sold yet on sailing a Cat


----------



## seaparrot (May 14, 2010)

We wandered around the show yesterday -- had a lot of fun, just trying to take in everything. Enjoyed seeing a newer Valiant 42 (saw a Tayana 37 earlier in the year and liked that as well, esp. if we ultimately sail as a couple or with one child). Looked at catamarans, which I don't know much about. 

I am in the very, very preliminary stages of trying to identify affordable boats that a couple with 1-2 children could liveaboard or take on an extended cruise, so I paid a lot of attention to interiors this time around. Really liked Outbound and accidentally missed Dufour -- but later read about them online. Now I am kicking myself: even the smaller Dufour models have three cabin options and I love the modern aesthetic for its airyness. So that one's on my research list.

Anyone have an opinion on these boats? Would they be good blue water sailors or are they more like high-performance coastal cruisers? (Thinking in terms of the Lagrange line, 375, 405, 425). 

Have fun everyone. I see that the weather is beautiful today in Annapolis. Sitting in Ahh Coffee! in Easport as we speak, writing my doctoral dissertation. (Or procrastinating: it occurs to me that this forum is not my paper!)


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

seaparrot said:


> ... accidentally missed Dufour -- but later read about them online. Now I am kicking myself: even the smaller Dufour models have three cabin options and I love the modern aesthetic for its airyness. So that one's on my research list.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on these boats? Would they be good blue water sailors or are they more like high-performance coastal cruisers? (Thinking in terms of the Lagrange line, 375, 405, 425).
> 
> ....


I would say that a 405 equipped for it , in the right season and at the right latitude, has no problems in doing a safe transatlantic crossing but If you plan to do a lot of bluewater cruising the 425 is a better option.

On a previous post of this thread I have said about it:



PCP said:


> ... Pity you don't have seen the 425 (grand large). That's the most beautiful and more balanced boat of that series (according to the French boat magazines that rate it as one of the best French cruising boats).
> 
> One of the magazines made a comparative test between the XC-42 and the Dufour 425 (both in the water at the same time). They are not that dissimilar, except that the X42 costs almost the double and has a better quality interior. If my memory is right, in everything that could be measured (speed, sea motions) the boats were very similar, with a marginal better speed for the Dufour in almost all points of sail.
> 
> ...


Of course, If you have the money for a XC-42, it would be a better bluewater boat (one of the best in my opinion) but if you have only around $270 000 and like modern boats, a well equipped Dufour 425 will be one of the best options.

Dufour 425: Racy Looks on a Well-Built Hull - Cruising World

http://www.dufour-yachts.com/temoignage.php?bateauID=8

http://www.sdyachts.com/Images/dufour425/Dufour425_boat_test_B&Y_issue76.pdf

Dufour 425 â€" Dufour 425 Sailboat â€" Boat factsheet

Regards

Paulo


----------



## bb74 (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't vouch for the 425 but I did spend about 3 weeks on a 325. Overall an OK boat, good value for money.

Not fast, the lines were not that well thought out as there was chafe on the foresail lines. Boat had OK motion in waves (we did up to Northerly F8 in about 3.5M seas off Marseille.) Needed to power down around F4, fair amout of leeway but that can be improved with experience on the tiller.

Build quality is fine for the hull/deck. Interior looks nice but at least on the 325 doesn't stand the test of time. Woodwork is mostly composite board with hinges and locks directly into the board - no solid wood runners or frames. This is a big issue in terms of life & wear on extended cruising. I don't know if the larger boats are better built but the 325 had cosmetics "issues"...

Still, you get what you pay for and they are a good value if you want a vanilla cruising boat with good looks.


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

I just got back from day three at the show. This time the wife and kid stayed home so I was able to go wherever my ADD took me. For kicks I asked how much a new Sunfish cost. I almost broke out laughing when the rep told me the show special was $3300. Once I got control of myself I asked what has changed on the boat over the past 40 years the warrant the huge price tag. He told me the rudder and dagger board are stiffer and less prone to failure and the hull to deck joint is stronger. Also the flotation foam has been replaced by air bags. 

I don't see where that would add over $2000 to the price tag. I think finding one on ebay for a few hundred is the way to go.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

I was at the show on Friday, and I couldn't help but wonder when I saw the Hunter signs proclaiming they had rolled prices back to 2008 if that was really a price increase since they probably dropped prices in 2009. The show was very enjoyable. I get more of a kick out of the accessories rather than the new boats.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

mccary said:


> I couldn't help but wonder when I saw the Hunter signs proclaiming they had rolled prices back to 2008 if that was really a price increase since they probably dropped prices in 2009.


Hunter must have known that the Feds were not giving Soc Sec recipients a COLA for 2011 hoping to garner a larger share of the senior citizen new boat buying market. Bless their hearts, thank you Hunter!


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Boat Lust! Drool on the teak! We spent all of our Day 1, and half of our Day 2, looking at gear and chatting with vendors. (Tank tender, new LEDs, Rescue Tape, useful but not sexy stuff). Then this afternoon we went on Gozzard; Morris; etc and were envious. Also Malo and IP. Intrigued by the salon in the bow option instead of V-berth in the smaller boats (36-40 foot). Studied self-tending jibs and staysails. Then came back to our boat, looked at our galley (yeah, it's formica instead of corian but you can't get thrown out of the U-shaped layout in rough seas) and got a jolt of "there's no place like home." Guess there's not so much boat lust after all, though maybe I've been inspired to get out a bottle of Countertop Magic or Murphy's Oil Soap and do some polishing.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Was there on Friday, checked out the vendors in the tents, nothing much new to note. Asked West to hold me a $10 boat hook till the end of the day, as I didn't want to drag it around all day.

Had some Carib's with some friends at Pussers. Looked at the HR 40, WOW what an engine room, and nice layout for a 40. 

Visited with the Hinckley folks & checked out the Sou'wester 42 MKII, some nice improvements from the original design, but some that I didn't like, oh, yea, they'll even build you one starting at $1.1mil. 

Went on the Passport 50something, stood in the saloon and told the broker "WOW thats a long way to fall" as the boat is like 18' wide and NO hand holds! Then saw the Passport 47, and fell in love with her.... 

Met up with some other friends, and had a couple more Carib's.

Looked at a bunch of other boats, had a very nice conversation with Chris White, nice Cat's & a great guy. Found the wife still on the Passport 47, and had to drag her off it.

Ran into some other friends and headed over to Pussers...

Then went to West to grab my boat hook, and found they had sold them all. They told me they would contact my local store and they would give me the the same pricing, and believe it or not, I stopped by today and picked up the $27 hook today for $9.99. +1 for West Marine!

Again missed meeting up at Port Annapolis with everyone, I thought I had a bullet proof plan by parking there, but when the wife got called into a last minute meeting at work and took a separate car she wanted me to park at a place where she knew how to get too and PA didn't work. 

Meanwhile, she already made friends with the owners of the PP47 thats for sale at our marina, and wants me to go see the boat & talk to them on Friday....


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

The Passport was the boat is was most impressed with at the show.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

I really loved the Morris 29, what a clean day sailor. Best looking boat by far in my opinion. No lifelines, no stanchions... fin keel with a long overhang and an 8 foot beam.

Sweet...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

eryka said:


> came back to our boat, looked at our galley (yeah, it's formica instead of corian but you can't get thrown out of the U-shaped layout in rough seas) and got a jolt of "there's no place like home."


It wouldn't be too difficult or indeed too expensive to put Corian countertops in a galley. The stuff works nicely with regular woodworking tools. You could give Cinderella a Christmas present!

It's nice to hear that other folk like the HR40. I sailed mine (original layout) from Sweden to Annapolis in 2006 and delivered the boat show 40 ("classic" layout) from Daytona Beach to Annapolis in 4 days 19 hours, including a quick stop in Beaufort for water (hose popped off the in-built water filter and pumped all the water into bilge - note to self: turn off pressure water when not in use). I really like the boat - good sail plan, fast hull, very comfortable below and a nice galley in both layouts. Of course I'm far from objective on the matter.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> Just returned from the show.
> 
> Wound up meeting Rick (Rhythm Doctor) over a Pit beef at the Fleet Club. he is a good guy. Hope he gets to visit us sometimes on the Bay.
> 
> ...


im fairly sure UK has a seperate US subsidary, but if they dont and all corp profits flow through the UK, this might be part of the issue:

1 US dollars = 0.6255 British pounds sterling

Foreign exchange: Pound Euro rate sails close to 6 month low - The Economy News

just a guess, but taking that into account they would be closer to 4k if we (they) weren't getting killed on the exchange


----------

